# Frozen London Broil



## xray (Aug 18, 2017)

A couple of months back, I bought a few London broil on sale. I seasoned one with montreal steak seasoning and a pat of butter and then stuck it in the freezer with the intention of throwing it in the SV.

The london broil went straight from the freezer into the 133F water bath for 11 hours. I put this in at 7am before work and pulled it out at 6pm, gave it a quick sear and served with roasted cauliflower. 

It was friggin fantastic! Pull apart tender too!! Definitely a cheap and easy solution for dinner.













IMG_0613.JPG



__ xray
__ Aug 18, 2017


















IMG_0612.JPG



__ xray
__ Aug 18, 2017





 
I had no idea how this would turn out. But i'll use this time and temperature combination from now on.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yep SV is great for that kind of cooking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2017)

This Looks Awesome, Xray!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Juicy & Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 22, 2017)

Xr, Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## xray (Aug 23, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> This Looks Awesome, Xray!!:drool ---:points:
> 
> Mighty Juicy & Tasty!!:drool
> 
> ...



Thank you Bear and thanks for the points.



CrazyMoon said:


> Xr, Looks mighty tasty!



Thank you CM, it most certainly was!


----------



## candurin (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow!  Looks fantastic.  My family does love London broil.  Usually I put it in the vacuum tumbler with a marinade for 30 min, grill and slide thin.   While very tasty, never fork tender.

Trying this as soon as we get back home from vacation (yes, I look at SMF while on vacation in Greece!).


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks candurin. London broil marinated and grilled is great also. 

But it's nice to go from frozen meat to dinner. Especially with no planning on thawing or marinating.


----------

